# Drag Radials are GREAT!



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I just finished installing Pedders springs and shocks and I bought some 17'' GTO wheels and 245 45 17 Nitto drag radials at 30psi for the street. This should have been my first mod! It was about 90ish degrees today, low humidity for around here. I stopped the car and stabbed the gas one time and whoa! Traction . I could stab the throttle off the line on the street with the traction control off and the tires would spin off the line a little and the power was planted after that. I was getting consistant 4.3 0-60 on the dash hawk in 90 degree weather. Im going to try to get to the track this weekend and hopefully thrust into the 12's somewhere. :cheers


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

4.3 holy, i like those numbers, what ther mods you got? is that the car 0-60 gauge meter? i wonder how accurate it is


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Make sure to upgrade your axle stubs before they break from the traction. Ever try to get one out that's broke flush?


----------



## Audi Killer (Mar 13, 2011)

+1 it is a biiiiitttttcccchhhhh.

Sent from my DROIDX using AutoGuide App


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

87GN06GTO07IRL said:


> Make sure to upgrade your axle stubs before they break from the traction. Ever try to get one out that's broke flush?


you gotta link to a good quality set, or the one you have


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

87GN06GTO07IRL said:


> Make sure to upgrade your axle stubs before they break from the traction. Ever try to get one out that's broke flush?


So how much can the stock stubs take? Im pretty much stock with bolt ons and a tune, A4 with stock converter so I cant launch but so hard. Probably no more than 370whp at the most.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

how much did you pay for pedders. are they lowered or stock height


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

firebird said:


> how much did you pay for pedders. are they lowered or stock height


The springs were like $233 and the comfort gas shocks were $158 from Wretched motor sports. I installed the factory height springs. Install was a piece of cake. You need 2 people but the work isnt too involved for the second person so anyone will do. Just need someone to hold the shock while you start the nut and torque it down and to step on the control arm to push it down while you pop the spring out or you can just use a prybar. Took like 30 min each side taking my time.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

cool bro. nice. how is the ride quality, are they stiff, and does the rear bounces down when you floor it, compared to stock?
i am thinking of getting the pedders stock in the rear, and i would like to do a drop .5-1 inch drop in front as the rear tire the way it sits looks like it's been lowered and front seems a bit high. but i don't know if they sell them like that, and i wonder if cutting the fronts a bit is a good idea or not.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

firebird said:


> cool bro. nice. how is the ride quality, are they stiff, and does the rear bounces down when you floor it, compared to stock?
> i am thinking of getting the pedders stock in the rear, and i would like to do a drop .5-1 inch drop in front as the rear tire the way it sits looks like it's been lowered and front seems a bit high. but i don't know if they sell them like that, and i wonder if cutting the fronts a bit is a good idea or not.


The ride is noticably stiffer but still comfortable. And the rear does not squat down bad like it did before while accelerating. When you go with the new springs it will raise the rear back up to where it is supposed to be so it wont look like it is lowered. The stock rear springs sag really bad.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

A few things. One don't ever cut your springs. Get the right one for the job. Don't ever gauge how high or low you want to go based off of your stock springs. The rears are probably so sagged that they're the same height as a 20mm drop. You can easily go 20mm drop all around and it looks good, handles better and doesn't give that 4x4 look in the back. Check out Lovells as well as Pedders and Kings. I went Lovells as they are very comparable and cost less. The last thing is you can go pretty big HP without stub axle breakage. Manuals are more prone than autos as they shock the drive train harder. Wheel hop is going to be the biggest factor. With an auto that doesn't hop bad I wouldn't worry about it.

Considering the cutting of the stock springs look at the stockers vs Lovells front springs. . .


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

cool info


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

question,

would the stock height lovells front springs lift the car up or would it stay the same height as stock springs?

i was also interested in going stock height in the back and 20mm drop in front, how does this sound?


----------



## ericyow (Nov 17, 2010)

Did you get NTO5r's? I had those on my 03 cobra and they wouldn't hook. I think it was a suspension problem, personally, but it turned me off from the tires.


----------

